# Ivan Yates leaving Ireland for bankruptcy



## Bronte (4 Apr 2012)

I was able to listen to him this morning, he was in top form, really good on the RTE story and it's sad we will lose him to the airwaves. Say what you like about Dennis O' Brien but it's nice to have an alternative to RTE.


----------



## Newbie! (4 Apr 2012)

I really like the dynamic between yates and o'donohoe. It's one of those relationships where they each balance out the other. I too will be sad to see him go.


----------



## gianni (4 Apr 2012)

I won't miss him at all.


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2012)

I like the show. I agree that the dynamic is good between the two presenters. As for Yates; he's much better than that bombastic clown they have on in the evening!


----------



## Newbie! (5 Apr 2012)

Is he finished today? I was listening on the way in and there was no mention of today being his last day. 

Do you think Shane Coleman will fill in until they find a permanent filler for the slot?


----------



## ajapale (5 Apr 2012)

I like Ivan on NT but I really dislike the other fellow and the tweedle-dum tweedle-dee style of interviewing including inane banter and "underpants"humour.


----------



## RMCF (5 Apr 2012)

M'eh.


----------



## Teatime (5 Apr 2012)

Huge loss to Irish broadcasting in my opinion.


----------



## aonfocaleile (6 Apr 2012)

I tended to like him as a broadcaster but was irked by his constant references to underworked, overpaid public servants, no matter what the context. I've lost a lot of respect for him since the news about the likely UK move/bankruptcy proceedings came out. He was forever outraged about Nama, property developers, the public service and the general state of the economy so I think it would be extremely hypocritical of him to jump ship to the UK in order to be absolved of his debts to what is effectively a state bank. It damages his credibility and rules out, in my view anyway, any possibility of a return to current affairs or public commentary in the future because he's now contributing to the problem instead of contributing to the solution.   That said, I accept that he has to do what's right for his family in the situation he's in and to be fair, his businesses gave employment across the country for a time.


----------



## Itchy (7 Apr 2012)

How is Yates eligible for bankrupcy in the UK?


----------



## ajapale (7 Apr 2012)

Search this board (and others) for "UK Bankruptcy" and you will get plenty of good hits.


for example:


Steve Thatcher said:


> a)How long would I have to live in the uk before coming back to Ireland?
> b)Could I live in the UK and commute to Ireland for work, or just leave  my job here and try to get something when I return? i.e. UK would have  to be my primary residence
> c) Presumably we would lose our house - even though it is under both names?
> d) Again, my credit rating would be shot here, or do you, 'start afresh' when made bankrupt?
> ...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Apr 2012)

When he'll have established residency there.


----------



## Vanilla (8 Apr 2012)

Always thought he could have been better on Newstalk- he strikes me as somebody quite intelligent and humourous, but the constant belittling of women ( presumably meant to be tongue in cheek) was not to my taste. It may be part of the style of that programme as Ajapale and aonfocaileile said. Perhaps he will move on to this century now.


----------



## Leper (9 Apr 2012)

Of course Ivan is jumping ship and going to the UK.  What else would he do? He can become solvent again and his commute to Dublin from the UK is probably of shorter time than it is now.

As for tongue-in-cheek, well that's the guy's personality and obviously, it is not meant to be taken seriously.  Please lighten up.


----------



## Vanilla (9 Apr 2012)

Leper said:


> As for tongue-in-cheek, well that's the guy's personality and obviously, it is not meant to be taken seriously. Please lighten up.


 
If you're referring to my post- no, I won't. Derogatory remarks about women have no place in today's society and remarks like 'lighten up' are patronising, frankly.


----------



## ajapale (9 Apr 2012)

Some uncivil off topic posts have been removed.

Topic Reminder:   Ivan Yates leaving Ireland for bankruptcy


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> I like the show. I agree that the dynamic is good between the two presenters. As for Yates; *he's much better than that bombastic clown they have on in the evening*!


 
You do a disservice to clowns, Purple!


----------



## circle (9 Apr 2012)

Vanilla said:


> If you're referring to my post- no, I won't. Derogatory remarks about women have no place in today's society and remarks like 'lighten up' are patronising, frankly.


 
+1 The near constant sexist 'banter' from Ivan Yates in the morning (and I find George Hook to be almost as bad later on) have prompted me to switch away from Newstalk.


----------



## dockingtrade (10 Apr 2012)

I like Ivan Yeats,  I made a point before he should have been on the drivetime slot. Shane Coleman is very good, as for Chris .....christ


----------



## ajapale (11 Apr 2012)

Does any one share my sympathy for Ivan Yates, his family, former employees, creditors and business associates in this case?

He has undoubted ability as a business man and I hope that this move will allow him draw a line under the collapse of his business and perhaps allow him move on to his next venture.


----------



## callybags (11 Apr 2012)

ajapale said:


> Does any one share my sympathy for Ivan Yates, his family, former employees, creditors and business associates in this case?
> 
> He has undoubted ability as a business man and I hope that this move will allow him draw a line under the collapse of his business and perhaps allow him move on to his next venture.


 
I do.

I think he was at worst naive in that he expanded too quick, which can end in disaster if not handled and financed properly.

A poster above intimated that he is now contributing to the country's problems instead of contributing to the solution, which I think is way off the mark and takes no account of the employment he created and all the taxes that were paid over the years.


----------



## Firefly (11 Apr 2012)

I wouldn't worry about Ivan Yates...he comes across as a very shrewd and pragmatic person imo and will be fine. Maybe he'll do a Sean Gallagher and run for president?


----------



## cork (11 Apr 2012)

callybags said:


> I he is now contributing to the country's problems instead of contributing to the solution.




I feel more sorry for those adicted to gambling that bookie shops have little mercy or social responsibility.

Ivan Yates had all the answers.


----------



## callybags (11 Apr 2012)

cork said:


> I feel more sorry for those adicted to gambling that bookie shops have little mercy or social responsibility.
> 
> Ivan Yates had all the answers.


 
Your post makes no sense.

You have quoted me where I was quoting a previous poster.

What mercy would you like bookie shops to show? Are you advocating that they all be closed down?

What about pubs?; fast food outlets?; racecourses?


----------



## Sunny (11 Apr 2012)

I liked him on the radio but not sure I feel sorry for him. Shame to see anyones business fail but having a State Pension of €49k to fall back isn't bad. Earning almost €250k in a pension before turning 50 while lecturing serving politicians on the need to cut costs and services annoyed me also.


----------



## Purple (11 Apr 2012)

When asked if he would take a cut in his pension he said there were (€)5 million reasons why AIB wouldn't let him.


----------



## Sunny (11 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> When asked if he would take a cut in his pension he said there were (€)5 million reasons why AIB wouldn't let him.


 
Same could be said for everyone earning less who have taken paycuts in the public sector. As I say, I found him good on the radio and it was nice to have someone who had been on the inside asking the questions because he was often able to cut through political waffle but I did think his calls for current public sector pay to be cut a bit rich.


----------



## Purple (11 Apr 2012)

Sunny said:


> Same could be said for everyone earning less who have taken paycuts in the public sector. As I say, I found him good on the radio and it was nice to have someone who had been on the inside asking the questions because he was often able to cut through political waffle but I did think his calls for current public sector pay to be cut a bit rich.



To clarify; he said that he'd take any cut that was forced on him but he wasn't allowed to take a voluntary cut by the bank.


----------



## aonfocaleile (11 Apr 2012)

callybags said:


> A poster above intimated that he is now contributing to the country's problems instead of contributing to the solution, which I think is way off the mark and takes no account of the employment he created and all the taxes that were paid over the years.


 
I posted this and if you go back and actually read what I posted you'll see that I acknowledged the employment created by his companies. It's the hypocrisy that he's displaying that bugs me.

Do I have sympathy for him personally? 
Absolutely. 

Do I think running to the UK to declare banckruptcy is hypocritcal? Absolutely. 

Would or do we have the same level of sympathy for property developers taking the same approach, even though they also created jobs and tax revenue during the boom? I doubt it. By leaving a state bank with millions of euro in debt that will never be repaid, he would be contibuting to the banking crisis, specifically AIB's problems; of that there can be no doubt.


----------



## cork (11 Apr 2012)

callybags said:


> Your post makes no sense.
> 
> You have quoted me where I was quoting a previous poster.



Sorry about that.


----------



## cork (11 Apr 2012)

aonfocaleile said:


> By leaving a state bank with millions of euro in debt that will never be repaid, he would be contibuting to the banking crisis, specifically AIB's problems; of that there can be no doubt.



The taxpayer will then continue paying this guy a pension.

Yates had all the answers. He is like many TV/Radio pundits.


----------



## Liamos (12 Apr 2012)

cork said:


> The taxpayer will then continue paying this guy a pension.
> 
> Yates had all the answers. He is like many TV/Radio pundits.


 
And nothing to do with him being a member of FG?


----------



## Latrade (12 Apr 2012)

cork said:


> The taxpayer will then continue paying this guy a pension.
> 
> Yates had all the answers. He is like many TV/Radio pundits.


 
I'd rather continue paying his pension than Berties.


----------



## ajapale (12 Apr 2012)

Is there a difference in the way UK bankrupcy practice deals with pensions?

It is worth noting that Ivan Yates had betting shops in South Wales which would facilitate his applying progressing the bankrupcy in the UK.


----------



## Sunny (12 Apr 2012)

ajapale said:


> Is there a difference in the way UK bankrupcy practice deals with pensions?


 
They generally can't touch a pension as long as it was registered with the UK Revenue. An Irish pension generally wouldn't be so could potentially be claimed. Think the Courts have discretion on this though so it is uncertain on what would happen. 

Either way, the discharge period means that he would be only be required to lose his excess income over basic cost of living for 3 years. After that he is free of debt and back earning a 50k pension from the State. To be fair to him though, didn't he put his house up as security?


----------



## bazermc (13 Apr 2012)

Who was the guy on this mornings show with Chris instead of Ivan

It wasnt the usual guy who stands in for Ivan/Chris?


----------



## ajapale (13 Apr 2012)

He sounds like one of the print journos that appear on many of the radio stations on a stand in basis.


----------



## Sunny (13 Apr 2012)

Was it Michael Clifford from the Sunday Tribuine?


----------



## TarfHead (13 Apr 2012)

Sunny said:


> Was it Michael Clifford from the Sunday Tribuine?


 
Shane Coleman. Previously Political Correspondent with the Sunday Tribune. I presume he's now with Newstalk cos he's on air there a lot - with George Hook, Sunday morning panel discussion.


----------



## ajapale (13 Apr 2012)

Sunny said:


> Was it Michael Clifford from the Sunday Tribuine?



Yes, I think it was Michael Clifford this morning he has a kind of unusual (rural) pitched speaking manner.


----------



## Delboy (13 Apr 2012)

yeah, it was Michael Clifford. He had a good toe to toe with Fionan Sheehan of the Indo over whether Shatter should tell if he met Lowry after the Moriarity Tribunal results came out ....FF are laughing about this as it's totally over shadowed the recent Mahon tribunal


----------



## dewdrop (17 Apr 2012)

Accent definitely not D4


----------



## RichInSpirit (10 May 2013)

I wonder how Ivan is doing now.?


----------



## bazermc (10 May 2013)

RichInSpirit said:


> I wonder how Ivan is doing now.?


 
Indeed!!!!! we need him back on Newstalk, not the same without him.


----------



## Bronte (10 May 2013)

He needs to do at least 15 months, when did his bankruptcy start?


----------



## bazermc (9 Jul 2013)

I see Norah Casey is gone from the Breakfast Show - are they potentially clearing the decks for the return of Ivan?


----------



## gabsdot (23 Jul 2013)

It's better without Norah. Chris Donohue is very good by himself.


----------



## Purple (23 Jul 2013)

gabsdot said:


> It's better without Norah. Chris Donohue is very good by himself.



I dunno, Nora seemed to know everything


----------



## Sunny (23 Jul 2013)

I always felt Nora was flirting with Chris! I know she wasn't but I was cringing at times!! 

Not the biggest fan of Chris Donohue on his own as I think he needs an older person with him. (I know that sounds patronising!). He is a very impressive presenter for someone so young though. Shane Coleman is a good foil for him.


----------



## Purple (24 Jul 2013)

Sunny said:


> I always felt Nora was flirting with Chris! I know she wasn't but I was cringing at times!!
> 
> Not the biggest fan of Chris Donohue on his own as I think he needs an older person with him. (I know that sounds patronising!). He is a very impressive presenter for someone so young though. Shane Coleman is a good foil for him.



Yea, I like Shane Coleman as part of a double act. They balance each other out and they are both very good at what they do.


----------



## Sunny (2 Sep 2013)

Yorky said:


> The next thing he'll be back on the radio...



Back on Wednesday I think.


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Sep 2013)

I think Shane Coleman is the best of them, should be left run it on his own - they've enough contributors jumping in and out to keep the chippy banter going with a 2nd presenter full time.


----------

